# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Erion Nikolli

## polimadh

*Erion Nikolli* was born in the village Orosh in Mirdita. He carried out the 8-year education in his birthplace. He carried out high school for mining technician in Reps of Mirdita. He carried out his university studies in Tirana since 1988 until 1992 for Mining Engineering, the Faculty of Mining Geology.
During 1990 has participated in the in the organization of the December Movement and in the beginning of 1991 has created the first independent collegiate union. He made recognition of this union in many European Universities as: University of Warsaw, University of Bratislava, University of Prague, University of Budapest, University of Vienna and University of Wiesbaden. 
In 1992 he continued the studies in Germany for German Language. At the same time he has played football in Germany. He has been in Vixen football club.
Since 1994, for six months has carried out a special course in Stockholm for Stenology. Later, he has gone in Netherlands where he has been involved in business activity for a long time in Benelux zones (Netherlands, Belgium and Luxemburg). He has contributed with much support and humanitarian aids for the refugees who came from the war countries of ex-Yugoslavia. He has also contributed for the Red Cross, not only by financial side but also by increasing the activists number.
During 1999, when the war in Kosova exploded, Erion Nikolli has assisted too much the refugees escaped by this country to be stabilized and accommodated in some countries as in Belgium, in Netherlands and in Luxemburg.
Erion Nikolli, during 2011, as a missionary of Peace and humanitarian, with his funds, has helped with food and clothes in north-east areas of Albania.
His work as a businessmen and missionary of peace has given him the opportunity to get acquainted with many eminent personalities of the world, personalities of world art and cinematography as: Roger Moore, Steven Seagal, Al Pacino, etc.
The missionary Erion Nikolli has partnership and friendly cooperation with many businessmen with world fame as: Franck Muller, the president of the famous watches' company Franck Muller; the president of the company Intelligence IT, partner with SAP company, which has with more than hundred countries contracts for university programs; as well as with many industrialists with great activities in Europe and world.
Erion Nikolli is also representative of an investors board from Netherlands in Albania, but at the same time operates in other countries of Europe as regards to businesses. 
He has acquaintance with many world politicians, with senators and congressmen, with different diplomats, with consuls and ambassadors of United Nations and of many west diplomacies.
He is collaborator of Albanian media, especially of the magazine Krahu i Shqiponjës (Eagle's Wing).
Erion Nikolli, for his great values as an eminent intellectual, as a journalist and businessman with strong feelings as a humanitarian and peace missionary, lately, during 2012, has deserved also the title as *Honorary Consul of Diplomatic Mission Peace And Prosperity*, an international lobbying mission of United Nations, partner with many world prestigious diplomatic and humanitarian missions.

Anisa Muça

----------

